# Ibanez S guitar history?



## IrfaanSE801 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

I tried searching the web but didn't come across much. Is there a site that shows the various S series guitars Ibanez has come out with over the years? 6 or 7 string, doesn't matter, just curious about the different versions that have come out over the years. Thanks!

- Irfaan -


----------



## trippled (Aug 30, 2008)

You can try looking at IBANEZRULES, rich takes photos of each namm
that was since I think 2000-2001.
The pics are organized and near every model he's writing he;s specs
and were it was made.


----------



## Thomas (Aug 30, 2008)

Take a look at the Ibanez Rules Catalog Index

I looks like the first S-style guitars came out in 1988.


----------



## Diogene303 (Aug 30, 2008)

I also heard that both Frank Gamble and Joe Satch where using pro-types back in 1987 before the first s-series come out


----------



## Shawn (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the older Sabers, the 540s from the early 90's are my favorite. I've always wanted an FGM in blue too.


----------



## trippled (Aug 30, 2008)

I actually like much more the s prestige's thaat were released in 2003-2005.


----------



## Scali (Aug 30, 2008)

Diogene303 said:


> I also heard that both Frank Gamble and Joe Satch where using pro-types back in 1987 before the first s-series come out


 
Satriani originally used a Power model (you can see him holding one on the cover of Not Of This Earth and on Dreaming #11).
This model has quite a small body, and falls somewhere between an S and an RG body in terms of body style.
The model now known as the JS signature was originally released as the Radius series.
The S-series was originally called Saber.
The RG-series was originally called Roadstar II (RG allegedly stands for Roadstar Guitar).

All these guitars were first introduced somewhere around 1987 (just as the Jem, which is basically an RG with 'monkey grip' and 'lion's claw').

The Power model disappeared very quickly, and was replaced with the Power II, somewhere around 1989. This was basically an upside-down RG body. This model too didn't last very long. The others still live on today, with slightly changed names and specs. They are now classic Ibanez designs.

Ibanez recently put a lot of its catalogs online. Their collection is now more complete than the one at Ibanezrules:
Ibanez Catalogs


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 30, 2008)

Alright firstly the RG was intially supposed to be the Roadster. However due to a misprint at japanese factory (which was fairly common in those days) it got changed to roadstar. Then shotened to RG in 87. (probably to sound more metal)

Secondly Satrianis body is based off the radius model. Not the power. He was given all three 540s and used the power and radius most. The radius had a thicker neck profile more similar to a strat (which Joe liked) so thats why his original js series had fairly thick necks (by Ibanez standards). Though now he uses a wizard II.

The power did survive into the early nineties. However it was reconfigured as the power II. It had a very extreme body design similar to an RG but had a longer lower horn and a shorter higher one. It also featured a neck with a very flat radius and a very wide nut. 52 mm I believe. I think it was meant to be more similar to classical guitar fretting wise.
The neck is probably why it didn't do that well. As it would be a difficult transition for the average electric player. I think they did release it one year with a normal neck but decided to rid of it entirely.

The s series debuted in 87. It had HSS configuration. It used three off on miniswitches for controls and master volume and tone.

The first s7 was the 540S7. It was HSS and it first had an original edge 7. It later came with a lo-pro 7.
The other 7 string S series include a double neck S which had one six and one 7 string neck.
The s7420 which had japanese build and a Lotrs7 trem (which is a horid trem)
Later came the s7320 which had korean build (now probably indonesion) This had either a lo-trs 7 or later a ZR7.

There have been tons of six string s guitars. 
Some of the more notable ones
FGM- Frank gambale signature series. Featured recessed neck, pickups, controls, trem, the works basically as frank wanted the flattest guitar he could get.
S540ltd- Was a deluxe model which had sharkteeth inlays and neck binding as well as the "custom made" inlay at the 22nd fret. This is one of the most popular s series guitar and one of the most sought after (behind the FGM models).
S540HH- a s540 with H H configuration opposed to HSS
S540 custom-Featured the aanj neckjoint before all the S series recieved the aanj in 92.
the s540 ditched the three miniswitch and went to a five way in 89 I belive.
The s540s have either HSS or HSH configuration. It varies model to model and year to year.

Around 1996 the s series got considerably more boring. In 2003 or so all s series began to be manufactured in Korea (including the so called Prestige S guitars).
In 2008 the released the first 24 fret S. It is the first MIJ made S in a few years aswell.

There have been several Jcustom s series most notably the one which featured a japanese style of painting which was usually done on ceramics. (I'll post a pic if asked for it). There are none currently in production.

If you want more info I can give you some but there's nothing really that cool (or that isn't very easy to find)


----------



## Scali (Aug 30, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> Secondly Satrianis body is based off the radius model. Not the power.


 
That's what I said. I just said that he was often seen playing a Power at first.

In fact, he was even pictured with a Power in the 1988 catalog:


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm well aware. He was given prototypes of all three guitars (hell probably the rg and jem too)

He used the power and radius most. And ended up using the radius because of the neck.


----------



## Scali (Aug 30, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> And ended up using the radius because of the neck.


 
Is that so? I read that the JS neck profile is actually based on his old Stratocaster (the one he used to record most of Not Of This Earth and Surfing With The Alien).
The JS neck is thicker than the Ultra neck on the original Radius anyway, and it has a straight headstock rather than angled.

So if he changed the neck and only kept the Radius body for his signature, it doesn't make that much sense that he would choose the Radius because of the neck.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 30, 2008)

Eh I'm pretty sure that's what it said in the Ibanez untold story book.

But either way it doesn't matter since he 
A) doesn't even use that neck profile before
B) the radius doesn't exist anymore
C) who really fucking cares.
D) Eitherway neither one of us can call up satch and ask him
E) I never read your original post mroe than a sentence anyways
F) Now that I have we agree primarily 
G) except the RG is a jem without the monkey grip lions claw and wizard neck instead of Jem neck. Not the other way around (If I recognize your name (as I'm pretty sure I do) we've been over this on jemsite.


----------



## Scali (Aug 30, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> G) except the RG is a jem without the monkey grip lions claw and wizard neck instead of Jem neck. Not the other way around (If I recognize your name (as I'm pretty sure I do) we've been over this on jemsite.


 
In terms of construction I'm quite sure my order is the right one


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 30, 2008)

In terms of design (which is what your arguement was based on at jemsite) my terms are correct. 

Whatever dude no point in getting in a silly little arguement anyways.


----------



## Scali (Aug 30, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> In terms of design (which is what your arguement was based on at jemsite) my terms are correct.
> 
> Whatever dude no point in getting in a silly little arguement anyways.


 
How do you know your terms are correct? Nobody could prove either way at Jemsite either.

Aside from that... You're the one dragging that argument over from Jemsite to here. Not very smart if you didn't want to get into it.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 30, 2008)

eh I just remembered it that's all. 

No sense In Ibanez lying in a book that's only going to be read by Ibanez fans anyways.

But whatever I'm not getting into it any more now. Nor the rest of that disaster of a thread.



bulletbass man said:


> The s series debuted in 87. It had HSS configuration. It used three off on miniswitches for controls and master volume and tone.
> 
> The first s7 was the 540S7. It was HSS and it first had an original edge 7. It later came with a lo-pro 7.
> The other 7 string S series include a double neck S which had one six and one 7 string neck.
> ...


 
This all that the threadstarter wants to know about. The rest is off topic anyways


----------



## IrfaanSE801 (Aug 31, 2008)

Holy crap, you guys kick ass  Thanks so much, that was pretty much exactly what I was looking for. I couldn't remember the Ibanez Rules site, I was thinking of Jemsite and couldn't find what I was looking for. 

I recently sold my seven to fund a credit card payment, but I'm looking good these days and I miss it, so I was thinking of a 7320 (Newer model, think that's the #) because I love the ZR trem as well. I was also checking EbaY and some older models looked pretty kickass as well, so I wanted to see what else they came out with. This is seriously a lot of great info, gonna take tomorrow to go into it in depth, thank you all again!

- Irf -


----------



## Scali (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, the S7320 may not be the most glamourous S guitar ever made, but in terms of tone and playability I really like mine. Excellent value for money.



bulletbass man said:


> No sense In Ibanez lying in a book that's only going to be read by Ibanez fans anyways.


 
I haven't read the book, I don't know what it says. You might have paraphrased it wrongly.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 31, 2008)

IrfaanSE801 said:


> Holy crap, you guys kick ass  Thanks so much, that was pretty much exactly what I was looking for. I couldn't remember the Ibanez Rules site, I was thinking of Jemsite and couldn't find what I was looking for.
> 
> I recently sold my seven to fund a credit card payment, but I'm looking good these days and I miss it, so I was thinking of a 7320 (Newer model, think that's the #) because I love the ZR trem as well. I was also checking EbaY and some older models looked pretty kickass as well, so I wanted to see what else they came out with. This is seriously a lot of great info, gonna take tomorrow to go into it in depth, thank you all again!
> 
> - Irf -


 
The 540s7 is the best S7 Ibanez ever made (I don't think thier was a J-custom S7) They don't tend to go for that much on ebay either. Usually less than the price (or the same price if in mint condition) of a s7320 new.

And scali again I'm not getting into it anymore.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 31, 2008)

metalfiend666 is selling a 540S7, for those interested.


----------



## darren (Sep 2, 2008)

In 1987, Ibanez introduced what they were calling their Roadstar Pro series. (The Roadstar and Roadstar II series had already been around for quite a while.)

The Roadstar Pro line consisted of three models:

Roadstar Pro 540 Power
Roadstar Pro 540 Saber
Roadstar Pro 540 Radius

All three of these were very similar in specs, with some key differences. The Power had an alder body with beveled edges. The Saber had a slim mahogany body, tapered front and back to a fine edge. The Radius had a basswood body shaped like an aerofoil, rounded on the bottom edge, and tapering in a smooth "teardrop" profile to the top edge. At their début, all three had HSS pickup config, three mini-toggles, 22 frets and rosewood fretboards. Other specs like the neck profiles differed slightly as well.

After the first year, the "Roadstar" moniker was dropped, and they became the Pro 540 Radius, Pro 540 Power and Pro 540 Saber. These names were eventually shortened to "R", "P" and "S", and the 540 designation also changed to indicate different pickup and bridge configurations.

As others documented, these have evolved over time, with the Power disappearing/morphing into the Power II, the Radius becoming the JS model, and the S continuing to evolve as the only full model in the lineup, but not before the Radius and Saber spawned a whole bunch of variants with locking and non-locking trems, different woods and different pickup configs. The S has remained steadfast to the mahogany body, but the others had some variation. (e.g. Like the alder body and maple neck/fretboard of my 442R.)


----------



## hide (Sep 2, 2008)

bulletbass man said:


> There have been several Jcustom s series most notably the one which featured a japanese style of painting which was usually done on ceramics. (I'll post a pic if asked for it).



Could you post a pic and the model number, please? This really makes me curious, I've been wondering if it was possible to finish a guitar with raku..


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know the model number


----------



## hide (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks! the finish is really cool!

I was hoping in something like this:




but this will never happen..raku technique requires great termical shocks, so it's impossible to apply it to a guitar body. Too bad it looks so good


----------

